

Internal email on why a company moves away from MySQL - selenamarie
http://www.enterpriseirregulars.com/28665/internal-email-on-why-a-software-company-migrates-away-from-mysql/

======
selenamarie
Personally, I was surprised that licensing alone was swaying someone. But
maybe the recent InnoDB fracas is changing that?

------
epo
InnoDB is still part of the community edition
[http://blogs.oracle.com/mysql/2010/11/mysql_community_editio...](http://blogs.oracle.com/mysql/2010/11/mysql_community_edition_and_innodb.html)

The support chart is (deliberately?) confusing on this matter.

------
iuguy
This is the best thing to happen to PostgreSQL in a long time.

